# Little bit of help with goggles...



## Ledja (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to get my girlfriend a pair of goggles for her birthday. She's currently using some no name generic ones that came free with her snowboard. Anybody have any suggestions? Any ladies out there have a preference?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Smith I/O's are nice and come in a size for smaller faces. They have lot's of other models too. 

Oakley, Electric, Dragon, Spy all make good goggles at various price points.


----------



## Ledja (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Smith I/O's are nice and come in a size for smaller faces. They have lot's of other models too.
> 
> ...


I picked up a pair of Smith I/OS's (the women's version of the I/O's) and really like them. 

They fit nicely with my Smith Maze helmet, too.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Thread is worthless w/o pics of your girlfriend!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Stay away from the reflective lenses unless its going to be a second pair. Those are made for bright sunny conditions. Best all around lense is going to be the cheaper amber colored non reflective one.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> I picked up a pair of Smith I/OS's (the women's version of the I/O's) and really like them.
> 
> They fit nicely with my Smith Maze helmet, too.


this !

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

The Smith I/OS is very nice and comes with two lenses and both a hard case and a soft case. My daughter loves hers, I found them online for $59.


----------



## Ledja (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## jpmylittlepwny (Feb 26, 2011)

cifex said:


> Stay away from the reflective lenses unless its going to be a second pair. Those are made for bright sunny conditions. Best all around lense is going to be the cheaper amber colored non reflective one.


reflective lenses make gondola rides less awkward. Totally worth it.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Introducing your self and making converstation makes gondola rides less ambarassing too. Just keep staring and talking.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i would def go with a reflective lens. I have ride with them at night without a problem (amber lens with chrome reflection).

The reflectiveness makes everything better (more staring opportunities and avoids awkwardness a lot of times)

But seeing as this is a GF maybe that changes some things about the reflective lens hhahaha. 

reflective lens look waaaay better though... most good goggles have them


----------



## jpmylittlepwny (Feb 26, 2011)

l have a pair of reflective amber lenses, and i find it can be difficult to make out features in overcast skys. I plan to purchase reflective yellow lenses, i believe those would be the most versatile.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

twin89 said:


> reflective lens look waaaay better though... most *expensive* goggles have them


Fixed.

10/char


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not sure why, but I have a small face and I thought the Smith IO's fit better than the IOS's. I bought a pair of the IO's and they're awesome. They come with two lenses too.

I also have Oakley Stockholms. They're really comfy, but changing lenses is a pain in the ass!


----------



## SCARBRO817 (Apr 18, 2011)

i would try a spy bias or even an oakley a frame it all depends on the fit but if all else fails go to the i/os


----------

